# my first bear......



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

what do you think?


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

That one in the back looks kinda hungry


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bears.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I think you should always keep checking your backtrail!!! Quick turn around!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the one in the back is pretty pissed. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh...nice bear(s).


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh that's precious.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

With a bow like that, are your arrows tipped with flint?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

old school bow, I all so have one of the first cam'd fred bears.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Not being a bear hunter I may sound a little stupid, but is that a decoy standing there behind you or was this picture taken at the bear exhibit at the Natural History Museum?


----------

